# help need some info on working and living in canada



## codge (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi All 

Need some info from peolpe who have been there and done it.

I currently live in Scotland and working in the mobile phone industry have been looking into emigrating and looked at all the usual place for us brits, Australia, New Zealand and Canada.

Canada sticks out to me as RIM (Blackberry) have there head quarters there and a number of manufacturing sites. I do have experiance working with RIM products have worked on a Blackberry helpdesk for one of the top mobile networs in the uk and i'm now currently working as a line manager for a company who repair mobile phone and again blackberry is one of the product that the technitians work on.

Have contacted Blackberry directly and waiting on feed back from them, is there anyone who could offer me any info on this type of work in canada likes of is it in demand, wages etc.

Im also currently working toward a few I.T courses to improve my chance of employment. Course I'm currently studing towards is the comp tia a+ and look to follow it up with N+ course or ccna (cisco). Again any info on the I.T industry would be great.

Thanks


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Codge,
Sorry I cannot give you any personal experience of this industry. This webiste might have soem useful info about careers, job info etc. 
Canadian Wireless Telecommunications Association

I find that Canadian employers, are more focused on work experience and what you can do for them than qualifications. So if you are looking to secure a job to get here, make sure your resume is highlighting the right skills. Use your international experience as an asset.
Good luck Louise


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Codge

You didn't mention where you are planning to relocate to in Canada, but thought I'd mention one of the IT job websites I'm aware of for the Okanagan Valley in BC. I'm new to the forums so can't provide you with a link, but if you Google "okanagan high tech jobs" you should find the site at the top of the search. 

Best of luck to you!


----------

